# Poop eaters



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

Just wanted to share our success!!! Vet recommended meat tenderizer and its working!!! I sprinkle it on all their food and so far its working great!!! Hubby didnt do it over the weekend while I worked and when I came home on Sunday night...I smelled poop on Lacey's breath :foxes15: Oh well...men!


----------



## Missygal (May 19, 2011)

Wow thanks my labs are horrible about that a d I'm afraid Bailey might learn from them.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

That's what I was going to use next if the pineapple didn't work, but it did. Glad you found somehting that worked.


----------



## mooberry (Jan 31, 2011)

Congrats on your success!!

I Love that there are so many great home remedies for this. When Lincoln did it as a puppy I caught him and went into such hysterics that he never touched it again..

So for those who would like the stupid stressful approach that's what I did -.-


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Interesting. I usually use pineapple juice but I will have to try this for our Weim. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

What kind of meat tenderizer?


----------



## Mel's chi's (Jun 2, 2011)

Ugh, I came in a bit late on this post, so please let me know more about the pineapple. My newest boy Ziggy has this bad habit. He also likes to bury it outside! Maybe he is a clean-up fanatic--lol:coolwink:


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

I tried Adolph's and mine just keep on eating. Gross sweet girls.


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

A little pineapple juice over their food worked wonders for us too. It ended the poo eating pronto!!


----------



## Mel's chi's (Jun 2, 2011)

Lin said:


> A little pineapple juice over their food worked wonders for us too. It ended the poo eating pronto!!


thx! will try it


----------



## Lenchan (Dec 15, 2010)

meat tenderizer...thanks will try that!!! i tried pinapple (she loves it) but sadly has no affect on her poop eating antics at all... how can something so little do something so gross on a regular basis???? lol


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

Lenchan said:


> meat tenderizer...thanks will try that!!! i tried pinapple (she loves it) but sadly has no affect on her poop eating antics at all... how can something so little do something so gross on a regular basis???? lol


Everyone says it takes 3 weeks of giving pineapple to start working. But the meat tenderizer worked immediately for me. I still have to watch her because I dont trust her


----------

